# Kidding/foaling Camera



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm thinking I need to invest in a barn camera for my two does and mare that are due in March and April. 
I would like to find something that is affordable and can live stream to my phone so I can check on them while I'm in class. Wireless would be ideal. I believe the WiFi from the house reaches to the barn so that shouldn't be an issue. Does anyone have any cameras that they recommend?
Thank you


----------



## awinters311 (Oct 15, 2017)

At places like walmart or best buy look into security cameras. They can live stream to your phone through Wi-Fi. They are cheaper than baby monitors nowadays


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

I have one, it's packed away so I don't know the name brand. I found it on Amazon. It has color viewing/night vision and audio. I love it and caught all the girls as they went into labor.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

I have been thinking about a camera lately. I would need one that could be put in the barn 400 yards away. There is no wifi or anything like that out there. Any ideas what might work?


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

gwith said:


> I have been thinking about a camera lately. I would need one that could be put in the barn 400 yards away. There is no wifi or anything like that out there. Any ideas what might work?


My camera is wireless and the distance between the monitor and the camera is approx 100 ft, with trees in between which will affect the signal. Oh my, is just realized you said "yards" so you're looking at 1200 ft? You may need an extender antenna, just google what you need and I'm sure there's something on the market that will work.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I ended up buying this camera








And my boyfriend was able to get this network extender for free from work and it works awesome! I had like one bar of wifi in my barn before and now I have full bars.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I got that one, but it didn't come with an app for my laptop. So I tried to download it from their website. My competur don't know how to open the download.im so bummed


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Very nice! Congrats on getting your camera and extender! We started using a barn camera 2 years ago for kidding season and I love it! The only problem with mine is, it's wifi only, so I can't connect to it if I leave out of my wifi range. Thankfully with having a small place, our barn is right behind our home, so no worries about signals. But hard to leave and go anywhere if I have a doe I'm watching.
I'm hoping to buy a new camera later this week that was recommended by a friend on a different post, that away I can connect when I am not home. 

I will say though... goat tv is very addicting lol


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

that is odd, mine is wifi and if I have any kind of service I can still watch it on my phone even from work 40 miles away. Honestly I don't know how that works, just know it does and I am happy about that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is great, you have one. 

I still haven't yet. But say, I will get one next year and it never happens.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

I would love to have this setup also. But seeings how we don't have hardwired WiFi in our area, the only internet access is through my cellular service, I have to use either my iPhone or iPad as a "hotspot" to get on my computer. So I have to use the baby monitor route, which works, but is limited in distance. Thankfully my barn isn't very far from our house. I have to set the monitor in my office which is fine, since I'm there 95% of the time when I'm inside anyways. Glad you found something that works well for you!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

HoosierShadow said:


> I will say though... goat tv is very addicting lol


haha I'm glad that I just use a baby moniter. I would never move if I had a "goat tv"


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

toth boer goats said:


> That is great, you have one.
> 
> I still haven't yet. But say, I will get one next year and it never happens.


You should get one, you can get the cheaper ones to try out. Makes night checks so much easier! Check from your phone/computer, if all is quiet/no activity, back to sleep! Vs. trekking out in the middle of the night. It's nice to watch them, then go out when they are getting down and dirty with those pushing contractions.



goat girls said:


> haha I'm glad that I just use a baby moniter. I would never move if I had a "goat tv"


It's very addicting lol! Our first doe usually drives me crazy. She's always so huge, and has trouble laying down, usually from about 10 weeks out she has to start sitting up to sleep! So she is up and down quite a bit those last nights. Pawing like a madwoman, and looking as impatient as I am for those babies to be out. I used to do several checks on her at night because of this, and I'd linger out there. Now if I want to linger I can do it in my bed with my phone in hand lol
I'm hoping to buy a new camera this weekend depending on extra $$. Mine works okay, but not being able to access it when I have to go somewhere is frustrating. I've missed 1 kidding in 7 years, and the first of quads, I am determined to be there for every delivery lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah I know.

Just not sure on which I want. 
I have wi-fi in house, weak at the barn to doesn't work and have regular internet and a cell phone. 
The distance to the barn is a ways away, not sure how many feet? I would need 2 camera's for each side of the barn. 
Easy installation. 

I go look at them online yet, some seem confusing, LOL. It doesn't have to be cheap or expensive, it has to work.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> Yeah I know.
> 
> Just not sure on which I want.
> I have wi-fi in house, weak at the barn to doesn't work and have regular internet and a cell phone.
> ...


This network extender would probably work for your set up. If I remember correctly, your barn is probably close to the same distance away from your house as mine is from my house. It may be a tad farther but this should still work well. And it's super easy to set up.








This pic shows my wifi network with and without the extender in my barn. Highlighted blue is with the extender and the one underneath is without.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Camera arrived today! Didn't get a chance to actually set it up in the barn but I did get to check out the night vision and it looks pretty good!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

ALBoerGoats said:


> Camera arrived today! Didn't get a chance to actually set it up in the barn but I did get to check out the night vision and it looks pretty good!
> View attachment 126091


That's the one I bought. Did it come with a CD or did you download an app to make it work?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

It did not come with a CD. I set it up with the app on my phone and it was pretty simple


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

ALBoerGoats said:


> It did not come with a CD. I set it up with the app on my phone and it was pretty simple


What was the phone app name?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

This is the app


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats on the camera! Nightvision is awesome to have. I like the little camera we bought a couple of years ago, very good in low light. I honestly don't know how or why I went so long without getting a camera lol. 
Our problem is, our little barn setup doesn't have permanent electric, so I have to run a heavy duty power cord out, and have a 3 bar outdoor power strip in the wall that I connect to. 

I have an official mount set up for the camera (the one it came with), but when I need to move it around, I secure it with zip ties. I love that you can move/tilt from your phone/computer. 
I need to get mine setup to see if I can find a better app for my computer. Really, really wanting to get a new camera if I can, but $$ is spending like water right now, ugh! It may come down to getting more alfalfa hay or a new barn cam that I can access when I'm not home.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks like a nice picture, thanks for the updates.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Finally got both my cameras put up today! Viewing them from class right now which is about 15 miles away.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is awesome, so it works off wi-fi?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

The camera itself is connected to wifi but my phone can run off either wifi or data to view the cameras from far away. The WiFi in my house wasn't quite strong enough in the barn so I just used a WiFi extender to make the signal stronger and it worked. The cameras run great on it. Super easy to set up. 
Here's the night vision from last night. Again from about 15 miles away


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

May get one of these. I am hoping it will reach my barn?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

After connecting the WiFi extender to your wifi you can plug it in in your barn and it should give it full bars. It did with mine. You just set it up with your router to start and then after its connected you put it where you need the service. 
This is the WiFi extender I have








And the two cameras. One is 720p and the other is 1080p
















Both cameras are super easy to set up. And I just download this app to my phone and scan the Barcode on each camera to it and I can watch from anywhere.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I do the same thing, use an extender that I have sitting in the window of the barn; so it gets a clear shot to the house. I would guess about 120' from the router.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome info, I will look into it.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

720 and 1080, do you have to get those 2 different ones or can you get 2 of the same number?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

You can get two of the same number. 1080p is just a little bit better of picture. But both work great


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*im just stalking and subscribing so I can find this  later*


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL Jessica, I hear ya. 

I think I want the better quality for both, thanks for helping with this.
Very much appreciated.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I have to say, I love these barn cameras! They make life easier lol
Finally finished the foaling/kidding stall. Here's the view


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice quality.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow! Cool! I was going to ask about everything you already posted! (I'm not real technological, sometimes). 

I like your horse!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you!
These cameras are seriously the best investment!















I'm enjoying spying on Midnight from class now lol she's starting to get closer to kidding


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------

